# Review: Schwinn Axum - best under $400 bike from Walmart?



## aaron2 (Nov 25, 2010)

"(...)and the chainring didn't have a chain guide or a narrow/wide profile either." - that last statement seems false.


----------



## Ron2 (Dec 15, 2010)

I mean... dropper? Who ever only wants to spend 500 bucks on a mtn bike won't want to spend even 1/5 of that on a dropper. Ride the bike as is - even finding a 25mm stem or 40mm stem will cost a good percentage of the bike. Glad the rest of the bike seemed okay to get someone into the sport - but lets be realistic with the 'upgrades' for this line of budget.


----------



## shawndh (Nov 18, 2013)

I think this is a great thing Schwinn is doing. Being able to pick up a somewhat modern, trail-worthy, and upgradable mountain bike from Walmart under $400 is a great way to get into the sport. They failed to mention that it has a tapered head tube also.


----------



## Derek6 (Apr 3, 2020)

I dont't understand the comment about being realistic about upgrades for this bike. The frame has modern geometry, is boost 141 QR, tapered head tube, internal routing for a dropper and a replaceable derailleur hanger. Those specs are on par with some big brand trail bikes, like the Trek Roscoe to name one.

Given the specs for the frame, you would not be throwing money away if you upgrade as you go. There are some low cost upgrades that can be done to this bike to make it really solid and you'd still come out better than bikes at the similar price point after upgrade costs.

Shimano mt 200's hydro brakes can be had for ~$60,
If you wanted to go to a clutch derailleur, Box Components has the Box 4 rear D and shifter for $90, Suntour Epixon 120mm air fork for $170 on amazon. Total for upgrades and bike: $720 or so. I just spent more than that on my fork for a build I just did.

I spent 750 on my Diamondback line as my first bike and the Axum has more future proofing to it. The question is, what is the long term durability of the frame? No one knows at this point. I have the dropper post version of the Axum on the way to see for myself soon enough.


----------



## LePigPen (Aug 9, 2020)

They have released a blue model with a dropper post for $500 total. This review wasn't all that great, especially going out of his way to mention he used a wireless dropper that costs 800 (we get it, its a seat post costing twice as much as the bike har har). But a dropper post is a great upgrade, whether you buy the blue model or buy a used/clearance post and route it yourself.


----------



## Staindsoul4life (May 4, 2020)

I couldn't pass up the opportunity to have a little project bike like the Schwinn Axum. As a starter, entry-level mountain bike, this is a sweet deal.

This is my train of thinking: 
If the rider becomes hooked and wants to climb the MTB brand ladder, the rider can sell and use the earnings to upgrade. They could also buy parts as they ride and wear out parts. The pay-as-you-go system offers so much more in the EXPERIENCE for the hobby itself. Researching parts, learning basic and intermediate bike mechanic skills, learning riding styles, one's likes and dislikes...all this is amazing experience.

If the rider doesn't get hooked, they are only out $400 unless they sell and recoup some cash.

There are many schools of thought, but one thing is for sure: Schwinn is starting to create a change in the market mentality that will make the hobby/sport more accessible to a larger audience. It will push the market to think and make much better entry-level bikes that are ACTUALLY worth their Bike Shop sticker price.

More people on bikes, more smiles on the trails.


----------



## CS (Jun 24, 2020)

My only problem with the review is using language like, "has no clutch for chain retention and the chainring didn't have a chain guide or a narrow/wide profile either," and supposing that people buying a $400 mountain bike have any idea what that means.


----------



## Murat_Karaca (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks for the comments guys. I think I will get this bike I'm only 5'8" and the 29" tires will ride well. And yes, I will up grade as I go more into the sport. For $400 it's a steal.


----------



## Ooh (Sep 21, 2020)

Thanks for the info! I just purchased one. I'm 5 8.5" what stem should I be looking to get? 25mm by ?


----------



## Dshue (Oct 5, 2020)

What gets me are the people who think that anyone buying a $400 mtb doesn't know what modern high end mountain bikes are equipped with. Or thinking no one buying a $400 mountain bike would ever spend money to upgrade it. Typical elitist attitudes, and the exact motivation for us to do just that. And for the record there are many mtb enthusiasts who don't pretend we're World Cup racers, we just enjoy riding trails and we never give the bull horns or call ourselves brah and we'll leave the knar to y'all.


----------



## Shane_Cooper (Oct 20, 2020)

This bike is horrible. I took back 3 different ones from 2 different places that kept skipping gears while trying to petal. I thought it was whoever put it together,but I rode 4 different ones that all did the same thing. Hard pass!


----------



## Ultimaniac (Oct 22, 2020)

"But if you're shorter than that, special components can be used fit riders down to 5'7″ in height."

What components would those be? I'm 5'6" and would really like to get this bike.


----------



## Karl_H. (Dec 12, 2020)

Anyone know if/when the bike will be availabe in Canada? Can't seem to find it.


----------



## zoomzoom870 (Mar 21, 2021)

CS said:


> My only problem with the review is using language like, "has no clutch for chain retention and the chainring didn't have a chain guide or a narrow/wide profile either," and supposing that people buying a $400 mountain bike have any idea what that means.


I realize this comment is 9 months old so it may not have been true at the time but I'm just now getting into this and both KevCentral on youtube and the Walmart description say it has a narrow/wide.


----------



## hanshananigan (May 15, 2006)

Ultimaniac said:


> "But if you're shorter than that, special components can be used fit riders down to 5'7″ in height."
> 
> What components would those be? I'm 5'6" and would really like to get this bike.


If you're still looking, don't bother with this one. Spend a little bit more and buy an entry level bike that comes in different sizes. Good deals can be had from online shops if you can manage the final assembly) or in your local bike shop.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

Why is Shrader harder to set up tubeless? All my tubeless bikes are Shrader...

Remember, all the upgrades like stem, dropper, larger rotors etc. can be moved to the next bike. So for entry level or just flow trails this isn't bad. Re-install the original stuff before selling the bike. Just don't invest in a 141QR $500 rear hub  

YT has a channel Kevcentral that reviews such bikes and does decent projects.


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

Just started assembling the 2021 Axum29 DP (Dropper Post) version for a friend. A few things to note:

Medium size by my measurements has a 615mm /24.2" ETT length.
Tapered head tube? Yep, but the fork is straight 1.125".
Stem bolts are small (4mm hex) and don't appear to be stainless/rust-resistant.
Alloy pedals! Really! They're kind of small with minimal toothiness.
Dropper: Works great out of the box, budget lever works fine.
Handlebar lacks markings / etchings / guidelines, so have a ruler ready when it's time to line up the bars in the stem. The smooth finish and under spec diameter at the grip and shifter mount contributes to the inability for the grip clamps to hold the grips tight. I swapped in a spare Salsa riser bar, and the proper 22.2mm ends, textured finish, and extra 30mm width (750mm) helped improved the grip clamp effectiveness, as well as made the bike more manageable.
Weight: Park Tools digital scale shows 35lbs 10oz out of the box but without the kickstand and superfluous plastic bits.
Wheels, tires & tubes: Rims measure 30mm wide internally. Front disc hub is steel, which I frankly didn't know existed. Front and rear hub bearings needed adjustment right out of the box. I religiously check and retension all cup & cone hubs before use, but this isn't something that a non-mechanically inclined person should deal with. Wire beaded 2.6" tires weigh a respectable 1080g each - plenty of tire, but not too large to swap in non-plus 29x2.2" presta tubes for the included tubes (schrader valved, marked "29x3.00" and weight 345g each). This is probably the best bang for buck upgrade (aside from removing the unnecessary plastic bits), and if you include a set of Wheels Manufacturing's alloy presta tube adapters, you save ~100g per wheel while ensuring your CO2 inflator can be of use. You're welcome.
Brakes: I've ridden it 2 blocks to bed in the pads, and there's some pulsing up front. The pads contact about 80% of the usable rotor track surface.
Mattress tag! Under the saddle. Really! Don't get caught removing it unless it's your bike.
[edit] I spent more time on the brakes today. I'm not hopeful about long term rotor alignment, power, etc. But after a quick emery cloth session and some front rotor truing, I'm ready to leave them on for the time being. Note, the owner hasn't ever ridden trails, and not certain that will change. I'll think they'll suffice in this situation.

It's being dropped off tomorrow to new owner, and hopefully will be ridden a lot.

Certainly there are things I'd change but it's a compelling platform for the money if the fit is right.


----------

